# SERRA ID NEEDED PLEASE



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some pictures, no bars just spots, ...

thanks


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

looks like a rhom!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah... it looks like a juvenile rhom to me.

If it has a terminal band, it's more than likely a rhom.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Cant give an intelligent guesstimate based on those pics...sorry.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Cant give an intelligent guesstimate based on those pics...sorry.


Agreed.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

ok ill add one more


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I want to say rhom but the tail is telling me compressus. So my consensus is compressus. Not 100% sure on this one. Nice fish though.


----------

